# Anacostia snakeheads out the wazoo!!!! Pics



## Stinky_Pete

Got there around 10:30 AM, fished for cat's.....not much going on. Saw a snakehead under the pier......then another......5,6,7......too many to count! Hanging in the shade and every once in a while, coming up for air. 

Finally started getting hits with a plastic worm with a treble hook. 

Tangled with a few till I landed this one......




























More to come in a couple days!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Just for clarification.....It did NOT walk on land, it DIDN'T bite through my steel boot, it did not eat any dogs and I DID NOT TRY TO COLLECT $200.00! 

LOL!


----------



## solid7

So how did you prepare it? You owe the forum a recipe or something, don't you?


----------



## Manlystanley

Nice!! So, you want a fishing partner next time you go? I'd love to tangle with one of these........


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Gave it to the guy who netted it. He spoke no English, but the gift of a fish speaks volumes in any language!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Manlystanley said:


> Nice!! So, you want a fishing partner next time you go? I'd love to tangle with one of these........
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


Stan, I'll be going this week again. It's not far so we drive sepretly. I'll coordinate with any of you guys that want to go. I'm no expert, but at least I know more about SH than Fox News!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

One thing of note - these fish were all extremely large for what I am use to. A couple I saw could easily have gone 12 lbs. 

Three or four could often be seen hanging together. 

I thought these fish were carp at first because of how big they were! I did not notice until I took a good look and saw the shape of the head. These fish are not feeding much and are still holding their eggs. Once they push out them pups, look out. They will be SLAMMING lures. 

The use of a small treble hook was quite successful. Very hard for them to throw the hook.


----------



## dcheng01

Hi Pete, 

Can you tell me where you caught the snakehead? I would love to catch some. If you know how to use google map. Go to the spot on the map. Right click on the spot and you can choose "what's here". That will give you the coordinates of the place. Can you please send me the coordinates? If you don't know how to use google map. Can you send me the name of the location? 

Thank you


----------



## catman

Pete if you're planning on a trip next week I'd like to hook up with you. I'll PM you my cell phone number in case you don't have it.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Still got your number, Cat. 

Clean out your box, buddy! 

I'll give you a call in a bit. Watching my kid......:fishing:


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Almost none of these SH were small. Most, were, I would say 4-6 lbs with many MUCH bigger. One SH in particular was patrolling the open water, stopping to air-breath on occasion. It was like he was saying, yup......this is MY river. He looked like one scary SOB. Also, these guys did not take off when they saw humans, rather, they just submerged. 

No one was seriously fishing for them. Very little pressure on this river, fishing wise. NO ONE bass boats, here. 

Oh, yes, I did see some rather large bass spawning. One even mouthed my worm for a few.


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> Still got your number, Cat.
> 
> Clean out your box, buddy!
> 
> I'll give you a call in a bit. Watching my kid......:fishing:


In box in the trash.


----------



## zam

Nice fish! I have to catch one of those one day


----------



## Andre

Pete
How was the fight ?

welcome to the s/h catching gang !!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Andre said:


> Pete
> How was the fight ?
> 
> welcome to the s/h catching gang !!!


I caught him right near the pier, he fought hard, but I was using heavy line. If I close my eyes I can still see snakeheads! There were so many that I lost count. I noticed that if I remained still, they would come around - they seem to only notice you when you are moving. When you move suddenly, they go away.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Thanks, Andre. I fished for them last year too.


----------



## Croaker D

nice fish Pete!


----------



## Hysteresis

Good job Pete. One day I will bring you a six-pack of crappy beer and learn how to fish from you.


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> One thing of note - these fish were all extremely large for what I am use to. A couple I saw could easily have gone 12 lbs.


Pete the first one I catch in the 12#-15# range gets mounted. It will make a great conversation piece when I have company.


----------



## wanderboy

that's totally sick! fish that size, will go for a high price back home. 

I like the people in this region turn a invasive fish into a sport fish. unlike the carp have in mid-west. the states here seems they can't think of anything other than use poison and build X number of gates, close the waterway into Lake Michigan.


----------



## thr3e

hey Pete, clear your inbox dude


----------



## BAYFISHER

I dont think I want to eat an alien fish like that. Like it came from the depths of hell.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Hysteresis said:


> Good job Pete. One day I will bring you a six-pack of crappy beer and learn how to fish from you.


Crappy beer is great for getting me to run my mouth. Bring me some "Old granddad" and I'm likely to tell you my bank account info, too!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Pete the first one I catch in the 12#-15# range gets mounted. It will make a great conversation piece when I have company.


Cat, these kind of SH are not too uncommon.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

thr3e said:


> hey Pete, clear your inbox dude


Cleared.


----------



## Manlystanley

Stinky_Pete said:


> Stan, I'll be going this week again. It's not far so we drive sepretly. I'll coordinate with any of you guys that want to go. I'm no expert, but at least I know more about SH than Fox News!


I'm in!!! I'll be going to OBX next week, but besides that I drooling to catch some snake head.........


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Manlystanley said:


> I'm in!!! I'll be going to OBX next week, but besides that I drooling to catch some snake head.........
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


Thinking about Thursday, around 9 AM. Going to talk to Catman and see if he can make it that day. 

Anyone else want's to show up is welcome. Best pole to bring is a bait-caster and plastic worms for bait. I like red for SH. 

There are bathrooms here.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

BAYFISHER said:


> I dont think I want to eat an alien fish like that. Like it came from the depths of hell.


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

wanderboy said:


> that's totally sick! fish that size, will go for a high price back home.
> 
> I like the people in this region turn a invasive fish into a sport fish. unlike the carp have in mid-west. the states here seems they can't think of anything other than use poison and build X number of gates, close the waterway into Lake Michigan.


When the Asian carp get here (and the certainly will) I'm going to have a blast!!!! I have to get revenge on them for my not-to-well recieved "Asian carp" thread!


----------



## MetroMan

Nice. Cant wait to spend more time on the Anacostia on my kayak...


----------



## catman

Pete I'll be painting the bottom of my boat Thurs & Fri so it can be launched next Mon. Talk to you later.


----------



## Hueski

Where on the Anacostia were you? Not a big fan of snakes.


----------



## Manlystanley

Stinky_Pete said:


> Crappy beer is great for getting me to run my mouth. Bring me some "Old granddad" and I'm likely to tell you my bank account info, too!



You guys are funny. BUt, I got you beat. I don't need to beer to run my mouth......

Best regards,
Stan


----------



## transamsam98

Stinky_Pete said:


> Crappy beer is great for getting me to run my mouth. Bring me some "Old granddad" and I'm likely to tell you my bank account info, too!


Very well noted "bring Old Granddad" and learn bank account information. Thanks for the fishing report looks like you found a honey hole for big snakeheads


----------



## MetroMan

I think its kinda cool that the exact location wasn't posted. More incentive to get out there & find 'em. I kayaked the anacostia once...but it was too early in the year (still too cold) to spend enough time to find anything productive. Hope to do more exploration this summer..


----------



## solid7

BAYFISHER said:


> I dont think I want to eat an alien fish like that. Like it came from the depths of hell.




Since I don't believe in Hell, or the depths, thereof, I have no problem eating them. (unless Hell happens to be a Thai lagoon) You boys can just vacuum pack them snakeheads and send 'em right on down my way.

I'm trying to pin a couple leads on snakeheads down this way. We don't have the Northerns down here. We got the Bullseyes...


----------



## Stinky_Pete

MetroMan said:


> I think its kinda cool that the exact location wasn't posted. More incentive to get out there & find 'em. I kayaked the anacostia once...but it was too early in the year (still too cold) to spend enough time to find anything productive. Hope to do more exploration this summer..


They are everywhere in the river, even up past lake Artimisia. In fact, I can't believe that they aren't already in the lake. The north end of the lake gets fed by Indian creek. 

Ball parks up and down 201 should all have SH. Again, few people fish this system and no one has really reported on it.


----------



## MetroMan

I launch at Bladensburg Waterfront Marina. I've gone down to the Amtrak & Rt 50 bridges when doing some test work on the kayak. As you mentioned, all that area there is totally untapped. The only other boaters there are the rowing teams from the DC colleges.


----------



## wanderboy

oh yeah, fishing for those "asian carp" will be a WHOLE different ball games compare to what we used to here in the States. It's almost as a combination of trout fishing and common carp fishing... even back home, i hardly see people pull one out with their rod. but here's a few.
snake head 








asian carp (we just called it "carp" back home, much like "Chinese food", we just called them "food". LOL) 









they got a mean kick to your line, get your reel ready.


----------



## dena

It is not good for you to eat many fish from that river. There has been a health advisory for the last 20? years.
Damn shame too, because it is a fishy river.


----------



## Fishbreath

Stinky_Pete said:


> Crappy beer is great for getting me to run my mouth. Bring me some "Old granddad" and I'm likely to tell you my bank account info, too!


See ya one, and raise ya! I'll make it Jack Daniels...LOL....nice pics and great report Pete!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

By the way, this river in MD requires a "fresh-water" license. Further south you need a DC license.


----------



## MetroMan

Hmmm...

Here is a map showing the tidal/non-tidal boundary in PG County.

http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/regulations/tidal_nontidal/Southcentral/anacostia1a.jpg


----------



## Stinky_Pete

MetroMan said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Here is a map showing the tidal/non-tidal boundary in PG County.
> 
> http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/regulations/tidal_nontidal/Southcentral/anacostia1a.jpg


Right, it actually is tidewater, but the DNR classifies this area as fresh. The DNR has final word on this, not God or anyone else!!!


----------



## MetroMan

I think I'm getting confused. On the page preceeding the map, it says _"These boundary lines are for the purpose of delineating those areas in which nontidal fishing licenses or Chesapeake Bay sportfishing licenses are required and tidal or nontidal fishing regulations apply, and have no other legal significance." _

I just wanna make sure I'm legit and understanding correctly. Below the marker in the map, the bay sport would be good (excluding DC of course). Above the marker, I'd need the nontidal/freshwater, right?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Great work Pete. Congrats.


----------



## Manlystanley

Pete: I guess I'll be in OBX when you go next week, but count me in next time. I'll even bring some low priced beer as an incentive. How does Bud sound?


----------



## Hysteresis

Fishbreath said:


> See ya one, and raise ya! I'll make it Jack Daniels...LOL....nice pics and great report Pete!


Jack Daniel’s is only good for its BBQ sauce. It’s got nothing on 114 proof Old Granddaddy.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Manlystanley said:


> Pete: I guess I'll be in OBX when you go next week, but count me in next time. I'll even bring some low priced beer as an incentive. How does Bud sound?


The cheaper, the better!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

MetroMan said:


> I think I'm getting confused. On the page preceeding the map, it says _"These boundary lines are for the purpose of delineating those areas in which nontidal fishing licenses or Chesapeake Bay sportfishing licenses are required and tidal or nontidal fishing regulations apply, and have no other legal significance." _
> 
> I just wanna make sure I'm legit and understanding correctly. Below the marker in the map, the bay sport would be good (excluding DC of course). Above the marker, I'd need the nontidal/freshwater, right?


I called the park - they said fresh water license. Generally, the tidewater licence is needed BELOW the rout 301 bridge on the Potomac river.


----------



## MetroMan

You gotta talk to the M-NCPPC Park Rangers...they're the ones who know (& enforce along with DNR)  

If you have both licenses its no biggie of course though. I'd hate to see someone spending the $20 to fish there if they don't have to.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

MetroMan said:


> You gotta talk to the M-NCPPC Park Rangers...they're the ones who know (& enforce)
> 
> If you have both licenses its no biggie of course though. I'd hate to see someone spending the $20 to fish there if they don't have to.


Tried to PM you but your box was full. The park lady could be wrong. I will check further.

You should show up Thursday Metro! Everybody is always welcome to show up.


----------



## MetroMan

I just cleared it out, so it should be good. 

I called the park there earlier this year before launching asking a couple of questions. Was the ramp open?, and was there a fee to launch my kayak. Ther person working there had to put me on hold, as she didn't know the answer either. lol

Either way, hope to wet a line with ya soon! Would be awesome if catman could make it as well!


----------



## fish01265

Wow !!!


----------



## Gnatman

SP,

Check your PM for my number. Maybe Catman and I can carpool. We're neighbors.


----------



## catman

Gnatman said:


> SP,
> 
> Check your PM for my number. Maybe Catman and I can carpool. We're neighbors.


You betcha we can if I can drag your lazy butt out of the house..


----------



## Stinky_Pete

OK, my wife said I was "fat" - I love it! Yes.....GUILT FISHING TRIP!!!! I cried right back down to the river. We got a white perch, a channel cat, and something hooked right next to the pier that fought like "Iron" Mike Tyson (before Buster Douglas beat the crap out of him) that broke the line, 

Saw a few snakehead, but they stayed away from the pier due to a lack of sun! 

Hope that tomorrow is better or Pete will have lots of SPLANIN to do!!!


----------



## solid7

Stinky_Pete said:


> Saw a few snakehead, but they stayed away from the pier due to a lack of sun!


That's when you break out the 'pig & jig'...

Amateurs!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> That's when you break out the 'pig & jig'...
> 
> Amateurs!


Elaborate!!! We are going tomorrow and can use your advice for snakehead on a cloudy, rainy day......


----------



## solid7

Stinky_Pete said:


> Elaborate!!! We are going tomorrow and can use your advice for snakehead on a cloudy, rainy day......


I thought that said it all... Basic bass fishing - do the same things you'd do with big bass. Pitch to their hide-y holes, and when fishing more open water, use worms and/or other slow moving bottom lures.

Usually, you can locate snakeheads by their bubbles. They blow bubbles every once in a while, often you'll see it next to structure. (they love lilly pads and anything else that grows on top of the water) When you see them bubbles, you're pitching to a snakehead... Least that's how I do it.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> I thought that said it all... Basic bass fishing - do the same things you'd do with big bass. Pitch to their hide-y holes, and when fishing more open water, use worms and/or other slow moving bottom lures.
> 
> Usually, you can locate snakeheads by their bubbles. They blow bubbles every once in a while, often you'll see it next to structure. (they love lilly pads and anything else that grows on top of the water) When you see them bubbles, you're pitching to a snakehead... Least that's how I do it.



Very, good! Remember that kiddies.....bubbles! You will see a lot of them on the Anacostia! 

Good tip and thanks, Solid7!


----------



## dcheng01

Anacostia has lots of bubbles that is coming from the bottom of the mud/leaves. 

I fished there today. Skunked. I used a fake frog and they follow it but didn't bite it. I also used a zoom shad on a jig head. One took a bite but that was it. They are hanging around the shallow edge when the water is low. I saw plenty of them. Any one has any advice what to use and technique? Thank you


----------



## catman

dcheng01 said:


> Anacostia has lots of bubbles that is coming from the bottom of the mud/leaves.
> 
> I fished there today. Skunked. Any one has any advice what to use and technique? Thank you


Sure do!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Ok, went today and did not get any snakehead. Only saw about seven and got a cat and a smallmouth. Need more hot weather to really bring them out. Saw quite a few large carp and WP were biting early. Not many cats taken today. DAMN, COLD SNAP!!!


----------



## dcheng01

Catman, If I already have that, I wouldn't mind using. lol...


----------



## dcheng01

I wonder if live bullhead minnows would work. If they do.. I'm sure I can bring home a full cooler.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

This thread is pretty funny......I caught one freaking fish - 60+ comments and 1,700 'hits!'


----------



## Andre

dcheng01 said:


> I wonder if live bullhead minnows would work. If they do.. I'm sure I can bring home a full cooler.


Leave the minnows at home bring your crank baits ,spinner baits jigs, and frogs
Throw your frog around grass ,trees ,or junk they use these as a ambush point 
for your other lures look for eddy' and work them hard 

Eddies form when the current is bouncing off a wall, point, trees or when the channel swings

Don't be afraid to fish super shallow....when I was at mattawoman I saw 2 nice one's and 1 Monster he was close to 10 lbs all in 2ft of water

Good luck !!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Andre said:


> Leave the minnows at home bring your crank baits ,spinner baits jigs, and frogs
> Throw your frog around grass ,tree,or junk they use these as a ambush point
> for your other lures look for eddy' and work them hard
> 
> Eddies form when the current is bouncing off a wall, point, trees or when the channel swings
> 
> Don't be afraid to fish super shallow....when I was at mattawoman I saw 2 nice one's and 1 Monster he was close to 10 lbs all in 2ft of water
> 
> Good luck !!!


White seems to work the best. I use red too, sometimes.


----------



## dcheng01

Andre,

I saw the snakehead and I placed the lure right in front of its mouth. They didn't take it. If I place a minnow in front of it, You don't think that will work?


----------



## MetroMan

Stinky_Pete said:


> Ok, went today and did not get any snakehead. Only saw about seven and got a cat and a smallmouth. Need more hot weather to really bring them out. Saw quite a few large carp and WP were biting early. Not many cats taken today. DAMN, COLD SNAP!!!


Missed ya yesterday. I was there early...7am-8:25am. This was my first time fishing for them. I used a crayfish lure. One came right next to it...looked it over for a few seconds then went on about his business. There was another guy out there while I was there. (Ultralight spincast combo, backwards baseball cap) He saw me fishing for SH and mentioned your catch from the previous day.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

MetroMan said:


> Missed ya yesterday. I was there early...7am-8:25am. This was my first time fishing for them. I used a crayfish lure. One came right next to it...looked it over for a few seconds then went on about his business. There was another guy out there while I was there. (Ultralight spincast combo, backwards baseball cap) He saw me fishing for SH and mentioned your catch from the previous day.


Ha Ha! Couldn't hang around to meet S. Pete, eh? No worries, they weren't biting anyway - prob not till low tide. 

That dude on the pier tried to keep baby rock! Had to tell him that that was a no-no. He threw them back. Poor guy was using really light line, must have lost four big ones.....including a snakehead! 

We need more rain, and we need the weather to warm up. 

Global warming is letting me down! :fishing:


----------



## MetroMan

I was planning to stay till 10 or so, but I had some stuff come up at work. We got the rain coming really soon...


----------



## solid7

dcheng01 said:


> Andre,
> 
> I saw the snakehead and I placed the lure right in front of its mouth. They didn't take it. If I place a minnow in front of it, You don't think that will work?


Just one thing to consider... Sometimes fish just don't bite.


----------



## MetroMan

This guy was pretty active...


----------



## Andre

dcheng01 said:


> Andre,
> I saw the snakehead and I placed the lure right in front of its mouth. They didn't take it. If I place a minnow in front of it, You don't think that will work?


Every s/h I caught I didn't see him first (5 in 7yrs). On the flip side every s/h I saw i didn't catch
The deal w/ minnows is the by-catch w/y perch ,lmb,carps, catfish,..etc
One thing I learned is just fish like your in a bass tournament...fish hard
Chances are for every one you can see there's probably 3 around that you can't see ...focus on the one you can't see

Pete
That's interesting ..I did catch my first s/h on a white spinner bait back in 05


----------



## Stinky_Pete

I know that guy! Big ass snapper! About three feet long. Lots of turtles in these waters. I actually caught one here last week!


----------



## dcheng01

Andre,

They were interested in following my fake Strike King popping frog. When I stop moving the frog, it stops following it. I talked to one guy who works at BassPro. He said black frog is the one that he catch most snake head with.


----------



## shelties1

you do know DNR is giving away Bass Pro cards in a drawing if you catch snakeheads... http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/news/story.asp?story_id=231


----------



## catman

Never fished for snakeheads but I've done my share of bass fishing. One of my favorite lures is Rebel's Buzzin Black Leopard Frog. When I do go this is what I'll be throwin'.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

That's a good one, Cat - they bite the back-end first. Hooks should always be to the rear.


----------



## catman

Pete when we go I'll bring a few of them so you can try your luck with one. I'm pretty sure I have 2 black leopards and 2 green leopards.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Pete when we go I'll bring a few of them so you can try your luck with one. I'm pretty sure I have 2 black leopards and 2 green leopards.


Thanks. Pick a day next week, cat.....I have to be home by three PM. Can be there as early as 8:00AM.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

They usually have lots of cats here, too. I fish them up when the snakeheads aren't cooperating. 

Bullheads, flatheads, channels and blues.


----------



## catman

Sounds good Pete. Let's shoot for Thursday or Friday (dentist appt Tue & eye Dr. Wed) and in the mean time I'll give my buddy Gnatman a call and see if he can go.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Sounds good Pete. Let's shoot for Thursday or Friday (dentist appt Tue & eye Dr. Wed) and in the mean time I'll give my buddy Gnatman a call and see if he can go.


Awesome! There is a FREE boat launch here if you're interested.


----------



## dcheng01

Stinky_pete, 

Are these snake head resident to that park or they are there for spawning?

Got skunked again. I put minnow in front of the snake head and it showed some interest but didn't want to bite it.


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> Awesome! There is a FREE boat launch here if you're interested.


Pete I don't trailer my boat. She measures 25'6" and is a ProLine Walkaround with a 250 hp Evenrude E-Tech to push here along.. She goes in the water May 1st. and comes out Thanksgiving Day weekend. Can you give me some Lat & Lon #'s on where I'm going. Just use MapTech.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dcheng01 said:


> Stinky_pete,
> 
> Are these snake head resident to that park or they are there for spawning?
> 
> Got skunked again. I put minnow in front of the snake head and it showed some interest but didn't want to bite it.


http://fishwild.vt.edu/snakeheads/index.html

Give it a few weeks. They are getting ready to lat their eggs. When the fry catch they will attack anything that comes near!


----------



## dcheng01

Stinky_Pete said:


> Give it a few weeks. They are getting ready to lat their eggs. When the fry catch they will attack anything that comes near!


They will leave after the baby hatch or stay in the same area?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dcheng01 said:


> They will leave after the baby hatch or stay in the same area?


They stay and take care of the young. That's when they really slam the frogs.


----------



## dcheng01

Will they ever leave to deeper water down the Potomac?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dcheng01 said:


> Will they ever leave to deeper water down the Potomac?


Not really sure of what you are saying, here. Leave as in invade the rest of the bay? It's already happened. 

SH have been found in the Pax, the Road river, the eastern shore's Pocomoke, Eastern river and many more places, as yet unknown.

Planing a kayak trip up the Anacostia this summer as far up as I can go. Will see how far they have spread. I fully expect to find them all the way up to the beltway.


----------



## MetroMan

Went this morning. One hit... Skunked again. Had three surface and wink at me lol


----------



## Twinkies

I hope you guys catch and kill every one. They look nasty! I'd be afraid to catch one. 

Soon it will be everywhere. Some states are trying to create recipes and sell on thier menu to start over fishing them. They need to disappear.


----------



## solid7

Twinkies said:


> I hope you guys catch and kill every one. They look nasty! I'd be afraid to catch one.
> 
> Soon it will be everywhere. Some states are trying to create recipes and sell on thier menu to start over fishing them. They need to disappear.


Some people say that certain types of people look nasty. (and they are afraid of them) And, they'll even go so far as to say that they need to disappear.

Sounds like perfectly logical thinking to me... 

Maybe you should just get over your illogical fears, and top buying that line of crap that the sensationalists have been selling you. Snakeheads in our waters is NOT going to be the end of the world. In fact, contrary to the BS that's been circulated, their impact has been negligible. We've had snakeheads in Florida A LOT longer than all of you in the rest of the country. God knows we've still got fish, and they haven't come out of the water to colonize and enslave us yet.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

I'm more afraid of catfish than I am SH. Ever been stung by a cat? Ouch! Don't be scured, they don't try and bite you. No more dangerous than a blue IMHO.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

MetroMan said:


> Went this morning. One hit... Skunked again. Had three surface and wink at me lol


I'm going tonight before sunset. Maybe they feed better on the incoming tide. Lots of them around, they just seem to have lock-jaw. Will post when I get back. Thinking about Calvert park right off of Edmonston rd.

Couple other places I want to hit are Fletcher's ball park and Indian creek park in Berwyn Hights. Also there is access to paint branch off University boulevard.


----------



## catman

Pete I'm having 2nd thoughts about SH fishing next week. I think I rather wait until they become more active. I hate to waste gas on something that's less than productive.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Pete I'm having 2nd thoughts about SH fishing next week. I think I rather wait until they become more active. I hate to waste gas on something that's less than productive.


I understand.....thinking the same thing. I believe it's the weather. Today is the hottest it will be for a while. Week after next, Cat - even then we'll play it by ear.

Still going for about an hour tonight, just to try the incoming tide. Check the DNR website; SH catches are through the roof!!!

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/single.asp?ID=1493


----------



## solid7

Fellas, these are freshwater fish, and as such, they are much more sensitive about cold fronts than their saltwater relatives. As a rule of thumb, when fishing freshwater, we always used to wait 2 days after a front to try again. Are you considering this? Are you having any cold fronts? 

I haven't followed every post in this thread, so if I missed that, my bad...


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> Fellas, these are freshwater fish, and as such, they are much more sensitive about cold fronts than their saltwater relatives. As a rule of thumb, when fishing freshwater, we always used to wait 2 days after a front to try again. Are you considering this? Are you having any cold fronts?
> 
> I haven't followed every post in this thread, so if I missed that, my bad...


Yes, I have, but this is a very good point and thank you for your highly informative additions to this thread. Still like this river for snakehead - I hope for some steady, HOT weather to perk them up. :fishing:


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> Some people say that certain types of people look nasty. (and they are afraid of them) And, they'll even go so far as to say that they need to disappear.
> 
> Sounds like perfectly logical thinking to me...
> 
> Maybe you should just get over your illogical fears, and top buying that line of crap that the sensationalists have been selling you. Snakeheads in our waters is NOT going to be the end of the world. In fact, contrary to the BS that's been circulated, their impact has been negligible. We've had snakeheads in Florida A LOT longer than all of you in the rest of the country. God knows we've still got fish, and they haven't come out of the water to colonize and enslave us yet.


Snakeheads forced me to empty my bank account.......they blew it on loose women and cheap booze.


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> Snakeheads forced me to empty my bank account.......they blew it on loose women and cheap booze.


Pete loose women I can tolerate but I draw the line with cheap booze.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Not going tonight. raining like anything. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Carlows

I hope it don't rain tomorrow, because I need to get out and fish.


----------



## TunaFish

Stinky_Pete said:


> This thread is pretty funny......I caught one freaking fish - 60+ comments and 1,700 'hits!'


Kinda remind you of the "other" site huh TMDH?? ...


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Carlows, if we could string together a couple hot days, it would break wide open. Might try going again tonight, we'll see.


----------



## Carlows

I am about to go out in a few with rain gear on and then maybe again tonight.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Good luck, If I were going out today - it would be for cats.


----------



## Twinkies

solid7 said:


> Some people say that certain types of people look nasty. (and they are afraid of them) And, they'll even go so far as to say that they need to disappear.
> 
> Sounds like perfectly logical thinking to me...
> 
> Maybe you should just get over your illogical fears, and top buying that line of crap that the sensationalists have been selling you. Snakeheads in our waters is NOT going to be the end of the world. In fact, contrary to the BS that's been circulated, their impact has been negligible. We've had snakeheads in Florida A LOT longer than all of you in the rest of the country. God knows we've still got fish, and they haven't come out of the water to colonize and enslave us yet.


This is not Asia. These invasive species dont belong here. Dont need them and dont want them!

Bass fishing will greatly decline. DNR should put up a higher bounty.

At least it's no limit and kill on-site. So, what were you saying? I couldn't hear you behind all the BS.


Kill them all


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Twinkies said:


> This is not Asia. These invasive species dont belong here. Dont need them and dont want them!
> 
> Bass fishing will greatly decline. DNR should put up a higher bounty.
> 
> At least it's no limit and kill on-site. So, what were you saying? I couldn't hear you behind all the BS.
> 
> 
> Kill them all


All of them??? Seriously......

SH are here to stay. I, for one, welcome the tyrannical rule of our new-found evil over-lords.


----------



## solid7

Twinkies said:


> This is not Asia. These invasive species dont belong here. Dont need them and dont want them!


Glad to hear that we got a weigh-in from the only opinion that matters!



Twinkies said:


> Bass fishing will greatly decline.


Right! Just like it has for the past how many years since they were discovered? 

Just curious... Aren't bass a non-native species? (don't answer that - it's purely rhetorical)

By the way, as far as LM bass are concerned - I don't want them, and don't need them. Nevertheless, I'm quite content to let the strongest species in the new ecosystem prevail. That IS how "survival of the fittest" works, right?



Twinkies said:


> DNR should put up a higher bounty.


If there were an actual bounty at all, perhaps they COULD raise it...



Twinkies said:


> At least it's no limit and kill on-site. So, what were you saying? I couldn't hear you behind all the BS.


I was just saying that you are ill informed and illogical in your thought process.



Twinkies said:


> Kill them all


I'm a little tired of living in a place where we go to great lengths to protect the non-natives that people think are "cute", (think manatees) but people have a problem with something that adds a real benefit to the area. Snakeheads are a great fish to catch, and to eat. You can think what you like, but your ideas will soon be outmoded by the realization that you AREN'T getting rid of these things. I can't imagine why anyone would kill something so frivolously, when someone else could make a meal out of it. (that they might not otherwise be able to afford, or would have to go hungry without) Your thought process is seriously F'ed up....


----------



## Twinkies

Yup, you're right. That's the point. It will never go away and the problem will get worse, because they will be the dominate species. Yes, I know how the reward works. Yes, I know bass is not native to the potomac. Do I have to type everything out? 

Let's add some flying asian carp in there too. Woohoo what fun! Lets bring in some more illegal species and wreak havok everywhere. I'm having fun with all the stink bugs in the house and farmers love them. 

The waters must feel like home for some people now. I'm glad for that.

So you are telling DNR and America to go screw themselves? Nice! I'm tired of people like you trying to defend garbage.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Twinkies said:


> Yup, you're right. That's the point. It will never go away and the problem will get worse, because they will be the dominate species. Yes, I know how the reward works. Yes, I know bass is not native to the potomac. Do I have to type everything out?
> 
> Let's add some flying asian carp in there too. Woohoo what fun! Lets bring in some more illegal species and wreak havok everywhere. I'm having fun with all the stink bugs in the house and farmers love them.
> 
> The waters must feel like home for some people now. I'm glad for that.
> 
> So you are telling DNR and America to go screw themselves? Nice! I'm tired of people like you trying to defend garbage.



Love me some snakehead!!! You should try fishing for them....


----------



## Twinkies

If I run away screaming after catching a horseshoe crab, what do you think I'll do when I catch one of those.

I'm just messing with solid7. I think it would be fun catching a real fighting fish like them. It would just give me nightmares seeing snakelike pattern skin on them. I would have to cut the line from the leader. Yes, call me a wimp.

I rarely ever do freshwater fishing, so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## solid7

Twinkies said:


> It will never go away and the problem will get worse, because they will be the dominate species.


I have YET to see those doom and gloom predictions play out. And like I said before, we've had them down here for a hell of a lot longer than the rest of you... 




Twinkies said:


> Let's add some flying asian carp in there too.


When life hands you lemons, you make lemonade. Those are good fish, too. Regardless of the situation, you never make waste. Killing for the sake of killing is NEVER the right answer.

I seem to remember a politician recently making the comment, "never waste a good crisis". Maybe the context was a little off, but the message was spot-on.



Twinkies said:


> So you are telling DNR and America to go screw themselves? Nice!


Well, since you've already answered for me...

If you are - how do I put it nicely - gullible enough to believe everything that they tell you, without figuring out who may be lobbying their present agenda, then I would issue you a resounding "yes" on that one.




Twinkies said:


> I'm tired of people like you trying to defend garbage.


One man's trash is another man's treasure. 

Count the cliches in my post for an extended play bonus!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Raining too hard. I'm going to be a punk and sit home. Snakeheads win tonight!!!!


----------



## Carlows

You not alone, I was headed and I said forget this. Its too cold for me, I am from the south.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Carlows said:


> You not alone, I was headed and I said forget this. Its too cold for me, I am from the south.


LOL! Not me, I'm from Mass. Fishing is going to be terrible - that's what will keep me home. 

I fish in Jan!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

TunaFish said:


> Kinda remind you of the "other" site huh TMDH?? ...


Tuna, who are you on there? I rarely post "fish stuff", there.....only political nonsense! LOL! Friend or foe???


----------



## TunaFish

LOL!!! Friend!!! Enjoy reading your and FNM's posts, you guys crack me up. Nah, I'm a lurker there, same name though.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Thanks, bro! That room sucks....I try! Not much to work with.


----------



## TunaFish

I know. I shake my head so many times from some crazy responses that I get dizzy. What can you do though.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Went again today, hooked a very nice SH who......get this......broke the treble hook right in half! I had to stop and put a new treble on the pumpkinseed Rapala. Too funny! Got a schooly rock and a bullhead cat. Another cat broke my line. Very good day, all in all. 

Kind of glad that the SH got away. :fishing:


----------



## solid7

Stinky_Pete said:


> ......get this......broke the treble hook right in half!


Hey Pete... It's mathematically impossible to break a treble hook in half. Therefore, I must conclude that you are LYING.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> Hey Pete... It's mathematically impossible to break a treble hook in half. Therefore, I must conclude that you are LYING.


OK, fine! He broke it in......................................................................?

I shudda paid more attention in school....


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Basically the "J" parts just broke off. I think that this happened because the other hook caught in the net and the weight of the SH broke the hook.


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> OK, fine! He broke it in......................................................................?
> 
> I shudda paid more attention in school....


Which 3rd broke?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Which 3rd broke?


All three hooks broke in half (half being a general estimate and not an empirical measurement) - thus, the treble broke in half. 

Think more _horizontal_ and less _vertical. _

At any rate, thank good for the real world. I think myself into a corner trying to understand all the time - life isn't so much brains, as it is balls!


Cat, we still on for next week? Today was kind of impromptu.....next week should be a lot better, weather-wise.


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> Cat, we still on for next week? Today was kind of impromptu.....next week should be a lot better, weather-wise.


Probably not next week Pete. I thinking about hitting SP Wednesday early AM (around 2:30) and try for some croakers until 5:00AM then see if I can hook a trophy rock. If I do I'll pick up some ocean run Herring in Bel Air Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Probably not next week Pete. I thinking about hitting SP Wednesday early AM (around 2:30) and try for some croakers until 5:00AM then see if I can hook a trophy rock. If I do I'll pick up some ocean run Herring in Bel Air Tuesday afternoon.


Ah, that's twice now, Cat! No worries, I lot of the time, I go on the spur of the moment, anyway. Good luck fishing! 

Can't wait to hit the Tank latter next month! :fishing:


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> Ah, that's twice now, Cat! No worries, I lot of the time, I go on the spur of the moment, anyway. Good luck fishing!
> 
> Can't wait to hit the Tank latter next month! :fishing:


Wow Pete it's not your day for math. I only cancelled once and said *"Pete I'm having 2nd thoughts about SH fishing next week. I think I rather wait until they become more active. I hate to waste gas on something that's less than productive.*. I never said I'd go next week only that I'd rather wait. Anyway I'm still looking for to tangling with one of those toothy critters.


----------



## Carlows

Pete I will be taking off next Friday the 4th, let me know if you will be out fishing that day. Also, didn't Catman stand us up last year! Just messing with you Catman.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Carlows said:


> Pete I will be taking off next Friday the 4th, let me know if you will be out fishing that day. Also, didn't Catman stand us up last year! Just messing with you Catman.


Sounds good, Carlows! Next week should be great, weather-wise!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Went today at around 10:00 AM to the Anacostia, left because it was slow. Went upriver to Fletchers ball park and Calvert park - no go. Went back to Bladensburg, a guy pointed a snakehead out near the boat-launch. I ran over and a minute latter.....














































She was full of roe and very fat - about 31". A crowd of about thirty kids showed up, I calmly gave a short speech about snakeheads to educate future fishermen and women! 

I left after catching this one, too much trouble to kill them, try to give it away, etc. 


Also, I may be an ugly ass ******, but at least I'm hooked up with plenty O' snakeheads!!!


----------



## wanderboy

Stinky_Pete said:


> Also, I may be an ugly ass ******, but at least I'm hooked up with plenty O' snakeheads!!!


No true, dawg, u are prettier than the snakehead... 

what u do with a s/h if u don't want to take home? just cut the head off and throw the fish in the garbage can?


OH! LOOK! snakehead DO walk on land, and going to attack kids! :redface:


----------



## catman

Pete I've got to say you're definitely the P&S snakehead guru. Great pics and nice little story about educating the kids and gals about snakeheads. Pete I can't tell if your arse is ugly or not - *butt* please no moon shots. Nice work today my friend.

BTW how much do you figure she weighed?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Pete I've got to say you're definitely the P&S snakehead guru. Great pics and nice little story about educating the kids and gals about snakeheads. Pete I can't tell if your arse is ugly or not - *butt* please no moon shots. Nice work today my friend.
> 
> BTW how much do you figure she weighed?


Not really sure - 8-9 lbs? A lot of them this year are about this big. I saw her up near the shore, she took off when I casted, but struck my spinner bait anyway. Good fight, but I use 20 lb test and used it to pull it up on the shore. Had to climb down 8' to net it, almost couldn't get back up! 

I'm not the expert.......talk to guys like Jamaican Fisher, Andre, Gary and a few others......they know more than me, for sure!

Those kids were really excited and I did not mind talking to them. Lots of other folks stopped by too. Special thanks to the guy who's net I destroyed! He was very good nature'd about it and was exited to have taken part in this fish's capture.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

wanderboy said:


> No true, dawg, u are prettier than the snakehead...
> 
> what u do with a s/h if u don't want to take home? just cut the head off and throw the fish in the garbage can?
> 
> 
> OH! LOOK! snakehead DO walk on land, and going to attack kids! :redface:



Oh, I never waste fish. Gave her away. 

She flopped around a bit, but have never had one walk on me!


----------



## MetroMan

Nice going!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Carlows said:


> Pete I will be taking off next Friday the 4th, let me know if you will be out fishing that day. Also, didn't Catman stand us up last year! Just messing with you Catman.


Carlows, I won't be going out tomorrow, as I have to finish the wife's bathroom. Please go! You don't need me, you can catch these critters....wait till about noon; fish wherever you can see them "sunning" or hiding under piers, etc. TIDEWATER licence and follow your nose!

The park (Bladensburg Waterfront park) is free - it closes 7:30 PM. 

Good luck, and sorry I can't be there.....the wife is very sick these days.


----------



## SpeedRacer

As always, great report Pete. You da MAN!.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Several things I have learned about snakeheads......

1) They hate the cold

2) They like shade or weeds.

3) They like hot, sunny days. 

4) THEY CAN'T WALK!!!

5) SH are actually kind of finicky

6) Bass seem to not be affected by even large numbers of SH

7) They can't see you unless you move suddenly

8) SH are very shy.

9) White seems to be their favorite color.

10) They like low-tide.

11) They don't like rain

12) Some of the big ones are so scary looking that they give me the heeby-jeebies! 

13) I have no clue were the they go when they leave there parents care. (?)

14) They don't like gravel bottoms. 

15) They like slow moving, stagnant water. 

16) they breath air by gulping it. 

17) They suck in bait like a vacuum cleaner - much like a LM bass. 

18) They don't eat right before they lay eggs - or shortly thereafter. 

19) The eggs are yellow and they lay them in a circle. 

20) once laid, eggs hatch in about 5 days

21) Snakehead can spawn five times in a year

22) they grow 12" in one year!!! 

23) They have a very white, firm almost shark like meat - very tasty.

24) They can't bite through a boot!

25) Snakeheads are the new LM bass.


----------



## Thunderchild

OK, I have got to get out and nail some of these things!! Just got a bunch of new baits and am dying to use my new Penn rods. I live in Ft. Washington so I have a couple of places near me I can try. Just got my fishing license also. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## solid7

Stinky_Pete said:


> 6) Bass seem to not be affected by even large numbers of SH
> 
> 25) Snakeheads are the new LM bass.


In fact, if the biologists were honest with you, instead of just looking out for the interest of the bass fishermen - whom I might add, enjoy a NON-NATIVE species, as well - they would tell you that bass and pan fish have no problem blasting through a ball of snakehead fry, sniping an easy meal. The snakeheads aren't going to chase the moving target. They might have a go if the attacker stands still. 

I hate largemouth bass. It's not a good tasting fish, and it's been put up on a pedestal - which gives me an even stronger disliking for it. The cult of the bass fisherman... How hypocritical to so voraciously attack one non-native species, while so thorougly enjoying another. I realized a long time ago that most bass fisherman get a case of the ass about snakeheads and other invasives (which will never mount the full scale take overs that are advertised) because they realize how much money they have already spent on bass fishing gear - and most of them already aren't that good of fishermen to begin with. They certainly don't want even the slightest amount of competition.



Stinky_Pete said:


> 23) They have a very white, firm almost shark like meat - very tasty.


If you like the Northerns that you are catching, you ought to try the Bullseye variety down here. It's structured a bit more like Tuna, with a taste that some describe as a cross between grouper and chicken. And I think they may be even a bit more bullyish than your Northerns...


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> In fact, if the biologists were honest with you, instead of just looking out for the interest of the bass fishermen - whom I might add, enjoy a NON-NATIVE species, as well - they would tell you that bass and pan fish have no problem blasting through a ball of snakehead fry, sniping an easy meal. The snakeheads aren't going to chase the moving target. They might have a go if the attacker stands still.
> 
> I hate largemouth bass. It's not a good tasting fish, and it's been put up on a pedestal - which gives me an even stronger disliking for it. The cult of the bass fisherman... How hypocritical to so voraciously attack one non-native species, while so thorougly enjoying another. I realized a long time ago that most bass fisherman get a case of the ass about snakeheads and other invasives (which will never mount the full scale take overs that are advertised) because they realize how much money they have already spent on bass fishing gear - and most of them already aren't that good of fishermen to begin with. They certainly don't want even the slightest amount of competition.
> 
> If you like the Northerns that you are catching, you ought to try the Bullseye variety down here. It's structured a bit more like Tuna, with a taste that some describe as a cross between grouper and chicken. And I think they may be even a bit more bullyish than your Northerns...


I'm hoping that the DNR will relent on it's stance of murdering all these fish. 

I have actually "lost" a few already because they "got away" right as I netted them.


----------



## wanderboy

Stinky_Pete said:


> Several things I have learned about snakeheads......


since you wisely didn't proof/disproof the snakehead can & will eat kids, i think it's safe for public to assume that's still true until further research on the topic...


----------



## Stinky_Pete

wanderboy said:


> since you wisely didn't proof/disproof the snakehead can & will eat kids, i think it's safe for public to assume that's still true until further research on the topic...


Oh......they do eat kids! 

AND THEY ARE COMING!!!


----------



## solid7

wanderboy said:


> since you wisely didn't proof/disproof the snakehead can & will eat kids, i think it's safe for public to assume that's still true until further research on the topic...


I think that the Scientific community needs to usher in a new era of ethical and responsible research. With a new breed of armchair intellectuals on the rise, and the willingness of people everywhere to believe a college degree without question, (thank you, internet) I think that Science has an overwhelming burden of proof placed upon its patrons.

If you make the claim that this is a catastrphically disruptive invasive species, show the proof. Let's get back to the basic premise of the scientific method - observe, measure, repeat. Your accusations should be based on empirical data, and it should be something that others have seen, and can be proven to be repeatable in your test/target environment. Fear mongering is no acceptable substitute for actual fact.

For those who don't know what "The Scientific Method" is, it's a great study. It's an amazing departure from our modern day pseudo-science.

I define "pseudo-science" as the continual refinement of classical methods to fit a more contemporary and "sophisticated" populace. One could say that is a "pseudo-definition", I suppose. (since I just made that up)


----------



## viper2788

Just as a rule of thumb, people should be cautious when moving species from one continent to another. Largemouth bass arent an invasive species and wont wipe out the ecosystem.. thus not really a problem. However, there are other species besides asian carp and snakeheads that are brought over here causing trouble, such as the european starling(bird). People shoot those things and regard them as pests, which are causing a decrease in the number of other native birds. 

Yes I do believe in survival of the fittest, but each species have evolved relative to their natural environment. Snakeheads arent a problem in asia, but they are a problem here... which I believe needs to be taken care of. I understand its sort of sad to just kill them as its not their fault, but as a consequence of human interactions, we must attempt to restore balance. Gotta leave emotions aside and do whats right for the general good.


----------



## wanderboy

my last comment was really a sarcastic joke, didn't mean to go head-to-head with real science or real fishermen. I apologize to anyone if you feel offended.

fish is a fish, as long as they put up a good fight, or a meal on the table, is a good fish to me. 

for the record, natural selection is really meant select by nature, not human beings (fishermen, or government agency). that's my personal opinion.


----------



## solid7

viper2788 said:


> Snakeheads arent a problem in asia, but they are a problem here...


All you have to do is PROVE what you say, and you have my respect, and undying support. Emotions are one thing, gullibility is another. Never assume that someone (whether it be an individual or collective) is responsible, ethical, or honest, just because they have a title. We're all made of the same stuff.


----------



## solid7

wanderboy said:


> my last comment was really a sarcastic joke, didn't mean to go head-to-head with real science or real fishermen. I apologize to anyone if you feel offended.


I know what your comment was... I just took it and ran. I love stirring up the anti-snakehead guys. They (and their logic) are completely full of ****.

Nevertheless, no ecosystem anywhere, ever, has ever remained unchanged. The fossil record proves this conclusively. Stuff happens, things change. People are so short-sighted.



viper2788 said:


> Largemouth bass arent an invasive species and wont wipe out the ecosystem.. thus not really a problem.


Really? I'd like to agree or disagree with you, but I'm not sure what existed in the ecosystem before the introduction of the Largemouth bass. (are you?) You are still making silly assumptions based on unsubstantiated claims. I live down here in the land of exotics and non-natives. Sure, they tell us that it's all coming to an end. But is it? From my point of view, even if "native" stuff is being wiped out, we've got a flourishing ecosystem!




viper2788 said:


> Yes I do believe in survival of the fittest, but each species have evolved relative to their natural environment.


You've neglected to note that many species have died by the same!


----------



## catman

Until there's some conclusive science (which there'll never be) that shows that the SH are devastating the marine life, I'll practice C&R if and when I catch one. I definitely won't be eating anything caught in the Anacostia River.:--|


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Until there's some conclusive science (which there'll never be) that shows that the SH are devastating the marine life, I'll practice C&R if and when I catch one. I definitely won't be eating anything caught in the Anacostia River.:--|


Ha ha ha! Just don't let the DNR catch you! A LOT of mine "throw the hook" or I lose them at the net.


----------



## catman

Stinky_Pete said:


> Ha ha ha! Just don't let the DNR catch you! A LOT of mine "throw the hook" or I lose them at the net.


Hey Pete wouldn't that be a hoot - getting fined for releasing a fish. Wonder if anyone has been fined yet?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Hey Pete wouldn't that be a hoot - getting fined for releasing a fish. Wonder if anyone has been fined yet?


I seriously doubt it. I know guys have been fined for NOT killing them right away. Releasing them? You could always say it was a bass.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

These are incredible, beautiful creatures - MD was blessed with them. Maybe we can stop killing them now.


----------



## solid7

Stinky_Pete said:


> I seriously doubt it. I know guys have been fined for NOT killing them right away. Releasing them? You could always say it was a bass.


How many times have bowfin been reported as a snakehead? You thought it was a bowfin. Problem solved.


----------



## catman

solid7 said:


> How many times have bowfin been reported as a snakehead? You thought it was a bowfin. Problem solved.


They sure like alike. Here's a Bowfin.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> How many times have bowfin been reported as a snakehead? You thought it was a bowfin. Problem solved.


Bowfin are not very common. Bass are easily caught in the same waters.


----------



## solid7

Stinky_Pete said:


> Bowfin are not very common. Bass are easily caught in the same waters.


Totally not the point...


----------



## Stinky_Pete

solid7 said:


> Totally not the point...


What would be the point then, to get caught up having to explain things to the DNR? Bass is sweet and simple.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Ok, went this morning for about an hour......saw quite a few, hooked another big one and lost it before I could net it. Was tossing a white spinner with red curly tail. My buddies Charles and Douglas were catching big crappie at the end of the pier on nights. Some younger folks fishing near the shore caught a 3 lb LM bass. Not a bad day. A boat would really help down here.


----------



## IIJoNII

It's a good thing you chopped it's head off, otherwise it would've pulled it's gun out and shot you (said the news).


----------



## slipguy

*great pics*

shared this with all of my h.s. classes and talked about invasive species. most of them got into the pics. thanks again.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

IIJoNII said:


> It's a good thing you chopped it's head off, otherwise it would've pulled it's gun out and shot you (said the news).


Hey, don't make fun of FOX!!! They're only trying to help us to NOT get eaten by SH's!!!


----------



## Carlows

I went there Saturday after work and there are some big ones there. When will you be going back?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Carlows said:


> I went there Saturday after work and there are some big ones there. When will you be going back?


I was there today. Today was not good, though - too windy. Went Monday and got another big one. 

I say next Monday.


----------



## elmerjr128

Went this morning at 7:30. Was hooking stripers left and right, along with a few LMB, but was itchin' to hook a snakehead. I've been hitting Smallwood and Bladensburg just about every weekend since April trying to catch one with no luck.

The other guy who had been there since 6am landed a nice 2 foot snakehead which got me excited. He left around 10am and I proceeded to move into his spot. 3 casts later with the Rat L Trap and I had a monster hooked. This thing was 3+ feet and at least 15lbs. Unfortunately I have not yet invested in a new net ever since my old one kicked the bucket. I use 20lb power pro braid and thought I might have a chance to land the beast. I had about 1/3 of it out of the water and it bucked something fierce and away it went. Upon inspection of my lure, I noticed one of the shanks on the rear treble hook was completely straightened. 

The fight was great. Those things are strong. Needless to say I'll be picking up a new net and hitting Bladensburg at least twice this week after work!


----------



## greasemonkey54

Well he is still there for you to catch! Any size to stripers or bass?


----------



## elmerjr128

Good point, unless Stinky Pete gets to him first 

Biggest striper of the day was 2lb even. The rest were pretty dinky but put up decent fights. Same story with the LM. Definitely was a great day of fishing!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

elmerjr128 said:


> Good point, unless Stinky Pete gets to him first
> 
> Biggest striper of the day was 2lb even. The rest were pretty dinky but put up decent fights. Same story with the LM. Definitely was a great day of fishing!


WOW! Very happy for you! I'll be down here this week - not sure when.


----------



## Grady-Black

Stinky_Pete said:


> Gave it to the guy who netted it. He spoke no English, but the gift of a fish speaks volumes in any language!


Amen!


----------



## elmerjr128

New net in hand. Looks like the weather is gonna keep me away until Sunday, but I'll be out there first thing Sunday morning.


----------



## Rtifs

I was just at Bladensburg yesterday after the rain. Water was murky and lots of debris. There were lots of small fish hitting the surface. I used a Jig and got a few tugs on the twisty tail, but no solid takes. The whole time I was kicking myself for not bringing my fly rod as a small popper would have been perfect. Of course when I got home empty handed I saw that the fly rod was in the car the whole time. 

I won’t be able to try again till next week.


----------



## elmerjr128

Well, I went out to Bladensburg yesterday around noon and the water level was the lowest I have ever seen it. No action whatsoever for the first 3 hours, and I was contemplating heading to a different spot. I noticed the tide was coming back in and the water level was getting higher, just high enough to make the areas surrounding the floating docks fishable. Glad I decided to stick it out. 

A few casts next to the floating dock with a Rat L Trap, and I feel a slight knock on the lure. I thought I may have snagged some debris at the bottom, but kept reeling. Next thing I know, my drag starts screaming. I immediately tightened my drag and set the hook. This beast put up a great fight, went airborne twice, and tried to escape under the floating dock. I brought him in just under the pier and netted him. Weighed in at 9.9lbs and about 32 inches long.

I contemplated frying it up for dinner, but I just could not bring myself to eat even one fish caught from the Anacostia. Hoping to catch one soon elsewhere and give it a try.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

elmerjr128 said:


> Well, I went out to Bladensburg yesterday around noon and the water level was the lowest I have ever seen it. No action whatsoever for the first 3 hours, and I was contemplating heading to a different spot. I noticed the tide was coming back in and the water level was getting higher, just high enough to make the areas surrounding the floating docks fishable. Glad I decided to stick it out.
> 
> A few casts next to the floating dock with a Rat L Trap, and I feel a slight knock on the lure. I thought I may have snagged some debris at the bottom, but kept reeling. Next thing I know, my drag starts screaming. I immediately tightened my drag and set the hook. This beast put up a great fight, went airborne twice, and tried to escape under the floating dock. I brought him in just under the pier and netted him. Weighed in at 9.9lbs and about 32 inches long.
> 
> I contemplated frying it up for dinner, but I just could not bring myself to eat even one fish caught from the Anacostia. Hoping to catch one soon elsewhere and give it a try.


GREAT JOB!!!! That's a fish! Should be more when it starts to cool - they were here in numbers in March. They thinned out during summer.

About eating the fish - they should be fine. Snakeheads grow VERY fast - 12" a year to start. They don't have a chance to absorb poisons like other fish.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Went today. Did not see a one. No strikes - was tossing a 4" white swim shad - nada.

Talked with my buddy, Charles, he says that he hit Bushwood with Jaymal. Miss hanging out here! 

One thing that I think I have learned about this river, is that the snakeheads shoot upstream the minute that they get the chance. Right now, whatever deep holes are accessible upstream, are loaded with them - someone knows, but isn't talking! 

The leading suspect - Cash Lake!


----------



## dena

Could a kayak poke around in there?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dena said:


> Could a kayak poke around in there?


Hell to the yes! They even have a free boat launch! SH fishing isn't very good here right now, though - they are mostly upstream. I would try a little south, also......





<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=38.904359,-76.960366&spn=0.008917,0.013797&t=h&z=16&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

Kingman lake in DC. need DC license. Should be loaded with them.

My theory is that the SN will be back here in numbers in the fall after a few good rains.


----------



## catman

Hey Pete I'm hoping to get in some SH fishing this fall. What's the better way from Balto, Rt 29 or 95? Either way is about the same for me but I want to avoid the traffic from Balto. I'd much rather fish from early morning and return early afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

catman said:


> Hey Pete I'm hoping to get in some SH fishing this fall. What's the better way from Balto, Rt 29 or 95? Either way is about the same for me but I want to avoid the traffic from Balto. I'd much rather fish from early morning and return early afternoon. Thanks.


Cat - the way I go is to hop on 95-S jump onto 495 Collage park exit (RIGHT LANE) then cheat over to 495/95 S. I do this to avoid most of the stupid people merging from the left onto 495. It saves quite a bit of time as it bottle-necks right there. Then I either take Kenilworth or 295 S depending on traffic reports. No fee to enter - if you arrive too early you have to wait. I don't recommend that people spend too much time in that area - it's rough. Fine to drive through, though. No fee for the park OR the boat launch. 

This thread is a fairly good guide for fishing SH's in this river. People here RARELY use plastic frogs and instead mostly use cranks. 

Hope this helps, Cat. Let me know when you are going, would like to stop by and point a few things out.


----------



## catman

Thanks Pete.


----------



## dena

I used to fly RC planes in that park in the top picture., and folks used to fish for Catfish there, and come up from the river with full buckets of them. Never saw, or heard of SH being caught there, but this was 4 or 5 years ago, and things might have changed.

The surrounding neighborhoods can be rough, but the park is heavily patrolled, and I never had a problem there... but, I wasn't far from the vehicle either.

All the different police jurisdictions will hide out, or train there, DCPD, Feds, Secret Service. They even bring the helicopters in there to practice landing, hovering etc. The cops will set up different dog training exercises. On Saturdays, the park will be filled with Soccer , or Rugby players. Week days are the best time.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dena said:


> I used to fly RC planes in that park in the top picture., and folks used to fish for Catfish there, and come up from the river with full buckets of them. Never saw, or heard of SH being caught there, but this was 4 or 5 years ago, and things might have changed.
> 
> The surrounding neighborhoods can be rough, but the park is heavily patrolled, and I never had a problem there... but, I wasn't far from the vehicle either.
> 
> All the different police jurisdictions will hide out, or train there, DCPD, Feds, Secret Service. They even bring the helicopters in there to practice landing, hovering etc. The cops will set up different dog training exercises. On Saturdays, the park will be filled with Soccer , or Rugby players. Week days are the best time.


That place should be loaded.....perfect conditions. Yes, things have changed a lot in the last few years. 



This thread WILL NOT DIE!!!!


----------



## catman

dena said:


> .......The surrounding neighborhoods can be rough, but the park is heavily patrolled, and I never had a problem there... but, I wasn't far from the vehicle either...........


Thanks for the heads-up Dena. I have a permit to carry a concealed weapon so whenever I'm fishing solo I usually have something with me.


----------



## gogorome

how are the chances of catching them with live/cut bait?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

gogorome said:


> how are the chances of catching them with live/cut bait?


Never seen it. Not saying that it cant be done, though. Maybe live-lining?

Never on cut bait.


----------



## CatchEmAll

Stinky_Pete said:


> Never seen it. Not saying that it cant be done, though. Maybe live-lining?
> 
> Never on cut bait.


My son caught a 26" SH livelining a bluegill last year


----------



## Stinky_Pete

CatchEmAll said:


> My son caught a 26" SH livelining a bluegill last year



^^^ Good info! First I've heard!


----------



## CatchEmAll

Stinky_Pete said:


> ^^^ Good info! First I've heard!


yepp, he hooked it through the top lip and tossed it between to weed beds. wieghtless on a 4/0 wide gap worm hook.


----------



## firemunkee

Woah, that's neat. How big was the bluegill?


----------



## CatchEmAll

firemunkee said:


> Woah, that's neat. How big was the bluegill?


no bigger than 6 inches


----------



## elmerjr128

Went back yesterday afternoon and hooked into another big one, but it bent my treble hook and got away. This is the second time a large snakehead has bent my treble hook. Insane how strong these things are. I replaced the bent hook with a Mustad and will be going back today to show 'em who's boss.


----------



## Irie_Angler

I caught one yesterday around 7:30 PM right near the fishing pier. My first snakehead! I was using a 6" plastic worm jigging off the bottom. 










Other folks were catching some nice bass and a few cats, someone showed me a picture of a 30 lb cat that was caught there last week. 
Agreed - Bladensburg Water Park is a productive spot for some quick after-work fishing. These days the tide is coming in from 5-8 so the water was pretty deep.

On a side note, I checked out Cheverly Sports Fair before hitting the park. Not a bad little tackle shop. Live bait, good prices (esp. on rigging/weights.) Plus it was nice spending a little money from the fishing budget in a mom and pop store.


----------



## dena

What size hook, and what lure?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

elmerjr128 said:


> Went back yesterday afternoon and hooked into another big one, but it bent my treble hook and got away. This is the second time a large snakehead has bent my treble hook. Insane how strong these things are. I replaced the bent hook with a Mustad and will be going back today to show 'em who's boss.


I heard about this!!! I was by latter that night - my friend Alan caught a nice one 8lbs (?). Right on the pier. I held him while he got the net.


----------



## DauntlessRV

Stinky Pete: You caught that on the Anacostia? What is the best bait for SH? Treat em same as catfish? Fish the bottom for them?


----------



## DauntlessRV

*This was a great thread! Thanks 4 all your input and sharing of knowledge/experience!*

Pete: This was a great thread and you are a Gentleman and a Scholar. I don't know if it is true that your appellation of 'Stinky Pete' is entirely true! We even had some drama in the middle with the anti-immigrant nativist harangue from a member seeing snakeheads as a metaphor for.... whatever.

Thank you so much!!! Reuben



Stinky_Pete said:


> The bible is a forum where we stick useless threads.....like this one.
> 
> 
> I think this thread should stay here as it has a lot of activity and is imho important for snakehead hunters from newbies to people who need meds for it! - I appreciate the nomination, though.


----------



## bloodworm

Stinky_Pete said:


> The bible is a forum where we stick useless threads.....like this one.
> 
> 
> I think this thread should stay here as it has a lot of activity and is imho important for snakehead hunters from newbies to people who need meds for it! - I appreciate the nomination, though.


Oh I see!, Good point! and you are welcome there Stinky Pete


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> Don't worry about that guy... His name speaks volumes.
> 
> Snakeheads are awesome. I'd rather have a snakehead around than a largemouth bass, anyday. One day, when the hysteria subsides, you'll have a entire sub-economy based around those snakeheads, and your area will enjoy an enviable fishery.


Invasive species are no bueno were im from, we need to get them ole tennesian possum eaters your friends with to start eating them


----------



## solid7

NC KingFisher said:


> Invasive species are no bueno were im from, we need to get them ole tennesian possum eaters your friends with to start eating them


I don't think there would be any hesitation to eat them, if it weren't for the places that they're being fished from. It's not the fish that's bad...

There are tons of "invasive species" that we now consider normal. It's not that big of a deal. Down here it seems like every other critter is non-native. And when we're finished talking about the people, the conversations we could have about the wildlife...


----------



## Irie_Angler

Stinky Pete, it was great meeting you yesterday. Thanks for sharing so much of your snakehead/Anacostia river knowledge. I'll be checking out Kingman lake this weekend.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Irie_Angler said:


> Stinky Pete, it was great meeting you yesterday. Thanks for sharing so much of your snakehead/Anacostia river knowledge. I'll be checking out Kingman lake this weekend.


Likewise! Good luck to you sir! Nice casting, there!


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> I don't think there would be any hesitation to eat them, if it weren't for the places that they're being fished from. It's not the fish that's bad...
> 
> There are tons of "invasive species" that we now consider normal. It's not that big of a deal. Down here it seems like every other critter is non-native. And when we're finished talking about the people, the conversations we could have about the wildlife...


Yeah i got pretty freked out when i saw a picture of a guy with an armored plecatomus that he has many of in the pond near his house


----------



## elmerjr128

Anybody have any luck recently down at the Waterfront Park?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

elmerjr128 said:


> Anybody have any luck recently down at the Waterfront Park?


Not much of anything. Every once in a while a snakehead or a cat. People need to quit killing snakeheads. Some guys come here ever week to shock the water and remove our snakeheads - this has crippled the sh in this area. GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## DauntlessRV

*Are we still talking Anaccostia?*

Waterfront Park on the Anacostia? They are running electrical shocks through the water on the Anacostia?


----------



## Irie_Angler

I caught a nice smallmouth under the pier Sunday afternoon. The waterfront was nice and quiet (I guess because everyone was watching the Redskins.)
Caught a few perch and small catfish as well. 

I kept seeing a monster snakehead swim by but couldn't tempt him with the Rapala I was using. I guess it made its way to the area after the shock treatment.


----------



## DauntlessRV

*Electro-shock treatment for Snakeheads*

Does the electric current in the water actually kill the snakeheads? Or just make them uncomfortable and leave the area?


----------



## hengstthomas

DauntlessRV said:


> Does the electric current in the water actually kill the snakeheads? Or just make them uncomfortable and leave the area?


Electroshocking the water is only used to do a "Census" and maybe in the case of the Snakehead they probably take them from the water when they float up but by no means does it kill them .


----------



## Stinky_Pete

hengstthomas said:


> Electroshocking the water is only used to do a "Census" and maybe in the case of the Snakehead they probably take them from the water when they float up but by no means does it kill them .


They HAVE to keep and kill them - that's the law - time to change the law. :beer:


----------



## solid7

Stinky_Pete said:


> They HAVE to keep and kill them - that's the law - time to change the law. :beer:


Ever tried using LMB fry for SH bait? I wonder if they would change the legal limits on LMB, so you could use them as "bait" in the eradication efforts. 

I hear those make real good bait...


----------



## dena

I'll bet a small Striper would be more frisky on the hook than a LMB, Stripers are much more energetic than the lazy LMB.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dena said:


> I'll bet a small Striper would be more frisky on the hook than a LMB, Stripers are much more energetic than the lazy LMB.


They won't touch ether!


----------



## DauntlessRV

*Electroshock therapy for Snakeheads.*

If the electroshock therapy is successful in reducing aggression in snakeheads, and they become good citizens, perhaps we can stop killing them! 
Or worst case, lobotomize them, and you will get a kinder, gentler SH. This execution stuff is out of control. Just because the Bass hate them? 





Stinky_Pete said:


> They HAVE to keep and kill them - that's the law - time to change the law. :beer:


----------



## solid7

DauntlessRV said:


> Just because the Bass hate them?


No... The Bass-Tards hate them, too.


----------



## DauntlessRV

*Bass-tards!*

Nice play on words! You are a fishing genius! Probably even the stupid catfish hate them.




solid7 said:


> No... The Bass-Tards hate them, too.


----------



## solid7

DauntlessRV said:


> Nice play on words! You are a fishing genius! Probably even the stupid catfish hate them.


I was talking about those guys who devote their entire life to the catching and releasing of a species that once didn't live here....


----------



## dena

But bring big money into the state of MD/

Host a SH tourney that brings in hundreds of out of state anglers every weekend, with the attendant tax money, and you will get some respect too


----------



## solid7

dena said:


> But bring big money into the state of MD/
> 
> Host a SH tourney that brings in hundreds of out of state anglers every weekend, with the attendant tax money, and you will get some respect too


Hard to do that when every effort is being made to villainize/eradicate your favorite species. What's good for the goose is good for the gander, no?

Don't worry, in due time, it will happen... People will one day love SH. And your state will love them, too.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Snakead time is upon us!!!! Lead us, oh great snakehead in the sky - show us what we seek that we may serve!

Give it a week or two and they shall arrive. On the lookout now - this should be a year that the Pax takes off. Also, upper-bay might follow. 

*All Hail the almighty SNAKEHEAD!!!*


----------



## elmerjr128

You got that right, Pete.

Just came back from Bladensburg Waterfront Park... There from about 10:45am til about 12:45pm. 

At 11:30am, I got a massive hit on a medium sized Rat-L-Trap. This thing was a beast. I've caught several Snakehead out of the waters here, biggest weighing in at 10lbs and 31in long. This one dwarfed it. It pulled like a horse and nearly pulled my rod away when I was adjusting my drag. Got it in past the pylons and it took a huge leap out of the water... and off it went. Checked my lure to find the Mustad treble bent straight as a nail. This thing was no joke. I left my net in the Jeep thinking I wouldn't be getting any action from any decent sized Snakehead, but man was I wrong.

First Snakehead hook-up of the season and I'm feelin' the fever.

EDIT: Just to whet some appetites, here's that 31 incher:


----------



## Dr Fish

BAYFISHER said:


> I dont think I want to eat an alien fish like that. Like it came from the depths of hell.


Actually they are quite tasty, and the clean easily too. A number of upscale restaurants hold "snakehead dinners" off and on too.


----------



## kevin crowley

Please tell me where you caught these. I love to catch and eat these fish and I live in P G county. [email protected] AOL.com


----------



## elmerjr128

elmerjr128 said:


> Just came back from Bladensburg Waterfront Park...


Right off the dock.


----------



## tonymac

were at ,on ghe anacostia been wanting to get in to them for a while


----------



## Stinky_Pete

tonymac said:


> were at ,on ghe anacostia been wanting to get in to them for a while


Google is your friend - fishing starts with a few keystrokes these days!


----------



## 9 rock

Dr Fish said:


> Actually they are quite tasty, and the clean easily too. A number of upscale restaurants hold "snakehead dinners" off and on too.


I can't imagine their fish out of that water , I wouldn't 

9


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Fished today and caught a snakehead here - hopefully, my good friend John will leave a report with pics, I could not upload mine right now. 

Caught her about 5 feet from shore. :fishing:

John has good info and I always enjoy "fishing" his brain for more sh stories and other useful information.


----------



## Fishbreath

Hey Stinky,

What's your 'go to' lure for throwing at the snakeheads?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Stinky,
> 
> What's your 'go to' lure for throwing at the snakeheads?


Been using plastic worms, lately. The worms are easier to fish in confined spaces. 

My snakehead yesterday was caught in two feet of water......three feet from the shore. 

Otherwise, a white spinner from walmart for $1.00. I dress it with a split-tail grub.


----------



## Lee Carter

Going to be semi-close to dc tomorrow with some free time so I'll be giving it a try, yet to catch an snakehead so maybe I'll have some beginners luck


----------



## jaymal

Wats up pete, whr wer u at, the water front?


----------



## Lee Carter

Had a great time today! No snakeheads, started out at bladensburg, only caught a white perch after a few hours, decided to try kingman island, ended up catching a crappie and a bass, both of decent size. Unfortunately the tide was going out when I first got there and I couldn't stay long enough to get in any high tide action. Met a nice DC cop at kingman and he pointed out a couple snakeheads visible from the pier/walkway. Not much action fish wise but great weather and a good time!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

jaymal said:


> Wats up pete, whr wer u at, the water front?


Jaymal!!!! Was at Waterfront park twice this week! Caught a sh with ranger John netting it!


----------



## quikdrive

I have been striking out @ Bladensburg. Took the kayak out last week and fished both shores all the way up the 50 bridge and back w/ nothing to show for it. Was throwing a topwater frog. Regret not using a spinner now. I did see a lot of Carp feeding on the surface and what looked like some shad jumping around but no hookups.


----------



## EFishent

dena said:


> It is not good for you to eat many fish from that river. There has been a health advisory for the last 20? years.
> Damn shame too, because it is a fishy river.


Very good fishery, to be safe I wouldn't eat anything from the Potomac River north of the 301 bridge any longer...after reading this report. I have eaten Crappie out of Swan Creek...worms in most the fillets...had to cut out.


http://www.mde.state.md.us/programs...ts/document/Maryland Fish Advisories 2011.pdf


----------



## rainman21

so true.


----------



## mepps3

EFishent said:


> Very good fishery, to be safe I wouldn't eat anything from the Potomac River north of the 301 bridge any longer...after reading this report. I have eaten Crappie out of Swan Creek...worms in most the fillets...had to cut out.
> 
> 
> http://www.mde.state.md.us/programs...ts/document/Maryland Fish Advisories 2011.pdf


Well, the worms you see in crappie are normal and harmless in freshwater fish. Just cook them good, which is a no brainier.


----------



## EFishent

mepps3 said:


> Well, the worms you see in crappie are normal and harmless in freshwater fish. Just cook them good, which is a no brainier.


Agreed/Understood as with any fish fresh/salt.....but I took a recent trip to Wiess Lake in Alabama and we caught 120 keepers 10" minimum and better is the regs @30 fish limit per day...and not one worm/cyst in any of them and a much better tasting table fair compared. Potomac is a great fishery but with Blue Plains treatment plant, trash accumulation in places like Eastover cove by The Spoils and tried a true history of pollution on the river and the warning of conumption on the back of the fishing license...not the best option. To each is own, be safe. One days catch picture below from Alabama


----------



## bloodworm

I saw one at a spillway behind Lake Lariat I caught a few snakeheads but lost em they do fight hard, and are runners!!


----------



## Irie_Angler

Fished the Bladensburg pier Saturday from noon - 2 PM. Hooked one snakehead but it jumped and threw the hook. I figure it was about 20" - hit a spinner bait w/a 4" white grub hard. Second one was bigger, spotted by a young kid and another older woman walking by. She yelled "there's a 3 foot catfish over here!" Went to the wall and watched it for about 10 minutes, I estimate it was about 26-30", spotted two others too. Threw the spinner at them for 20 minutes but no luck, the tide was at its lowest and I think they moved on. Did catch a decent-sized cat on a nightcrawler that I gave to the young spotter. I'll be back


----------



## BIGAGOTUM

Thanks irie, been trying to catch some sn tried a buzz bait think it was to late in the day thou. Have spinners and grubs will throw going tomorrow I think


----------



## dena

Try a frog.


----------



## captmikestarrett

Slightly off subject but pretty cool. 
The life cycle of those worms in crappie.









Amazing I would say. 

Capt Mike


----------



## 9wait

Are there any snakehead reports in DE? Would love to get out and try and catch one....


----------



## Stinky_Pete

9wait said:


> Are there any snakehead reports in DE? Would love to get out and try and catch one....


Delaware river. 

Here are a couple sh adults guarding their nests.






From another website....

"I have been targeting snakeheads in the tributaries of the delaware river for the past few years. I have caught incredible numbers, most of you probably wouldn't believe. The bass fishing in these same creeks has not seemed to suffer at. The extra competition for food has seemed to make the bass more aggresive and harder fighting. The snakehead breeding habits have created much more bait in the waters, therefore further boosting the existing wildlife in this habitat. I have witnessed bait balls being raided by schools of crappie and perch, the adults can only do so much to defend a huge group of bright orange babies. As soon as an adult is distracted, the babies are fair game. The creeks are as healthy if not healthier than they have ever been, and the bass fishing is hotter than ever. Now, don't get me wrong, these are tidal creeks with large amounts of baitfish and other forage, and they are able to support this. If the snakehead were to be placed in a small lake or pond, the effects may be different. I think a lot of states have backed off on the aggresive irradication efforts because the money is much better spent elsewhere. They are also realizing that not only are snakeheads here to stay, they aren't quite having the devastating environmental impact they originally expected them to. Other states have shifted their mandatory kill laws to no live transport, in hopes that they will stay in the tidal areas that can support them and not end up being spread any more. It is still too early to tell what their long term impact may be, but based on early opinions, some tens years later, there shouldn't be any bass left by now. Obviously thats not the case... Whether you just like to catch and release them, eat them, or you think you are "doing your part to help" and kill them, thats up to you... Just don't move them somewhere because you think they will be fun to catch, and don't kill them and leave them on the bank to rot, thats littering...put them in your garden, trashcan etc... I think within ten years they will be regarded as a sportfish, one of the few freshwater sportfish that you will be encouraged to catch and not frowned upon for eating."


----------



## 9wait

thanks Pete.... good read.... I am close to a Delaware river tributary and dying to get the boat out and run it, so its like a win-win....


----------



## quikdrive

Some recent good news about fish health in the Anacostia. Glad to see efforts made by great groups like Anacostia Watershed Society and others are seeing results.

http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/...013/04/30/d-c-s-fish-now-slightly-less-gross/


----------



## MSC

Thanks for that info Stinky Pete. One thing for sure, snakeheads are here for good and they are spreading to other watersheds besides the Potomac.


----------



## Got 'em

I seriously need to catch one these monsters


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Guys, don't forget about Kingman Lake in DC, Indian Creek park in Berwyn Hights, or Calvert Park. 

Also, snakeheads are in the spilway of greenbelt lake.


----------



## Windrift00

Stinky_Pete said:


> Guys, don't forget about Kingman Lake in DC, Indian Creek park in Berwyn Hights, or Calvert Park.
> 
> Also, snakeheads are in the spilway of greenbelt lake.


Spillway? That's that? I work in Arlington, I may drive in one day next week and go fishing after work. I live in catonsville. I'm looking at places I can stop on the way home.


----------



## Got 'em

Stinky_Pete said:


> Guys, don't forget about Kingman Lake in DC, Indian Creek park in Berwyn Hights, or Calvert Park.
> 
> Also, snakeheads are in the spilway of greenbelt lake.



Hey Stinky,
Do you have any idea how far these bad boys swim up the northwest branch? I heard that they may be found all the way up to Lake Artemesia?...


Can anyone chime in?


----------



## Gnatman

Stinky_Pete said:


> Stan, I'll be going this week again. It's not far so we drive sepretly. I'll coordinate with any of you guys that want to go. I'm no expert, but at least I know more about SH than Fox News!


I'd love to join you. I'm in Balto City. What say you shoot me a PM to set something up.


----------



## quikdrive

I have seen them up that far to lake artemisa in Indian creek. They also are up paint branch too past the airport.


----------



## MSC

Snakeheads are going up creeks as far as all the way to the first blockage, like a dam. They can be found in very small narrow creeks.


----------



## tripleheetheet

anybody eat it? if you reply, then you must have survived. are snakehead still running?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

tripleheetheet said:


> anybody eat it? if you reply, then you must have survived. are snakehead still running?


Yup. All the time - even from the Anocostia. 

They are just coming on - June is the prime month.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Got 'em said:


> Hey Stinky,
> Do you have any idea how far these bad boys swim up the northwest branch? I heard that they may be found all the way up to Lake Artemesia?...
> 
> 
> Can anyone chime in?


They are WAY up past there, even. I have no clue why they aren't in the lake yet - one big flood and they are in. SH are past the beltway and every time it floods, they make it past another dam.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Windrift00 said:


> Spillway? That's that? I work in Arlington, I may drive in one day next week and go fishing after work. I live in catonsville. I'm looking at places I can stop on the way home.


Thats the area that the lake drains into. Not quite a dam, more of a drain-off. They go even further up Indian creek to Beaver Dam creek and perhaps even to the small lakes that connect further upstream.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR

Bayfisher I haven't eaten them yet but I hear they are some of the best tasting fish out there despite there looks lol .


----------



## Stinky_Pete

According to the DNR website, one was shot by bow in Furnace Creek near Glen Burnie.



















First one I have heard of in these waters with any real credibility. 

This whole area would make a great home for snakeheads.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

By the way, caught about a 17" rock at the waterfront park two days ago. Met some guys that rented a boat and I told them about the fishing here. 

Nice to see some of you guys from this site down here.


----------



## dena

How much salt can a SH take?
If they are in Furnace, they are everywhere....or will be soon.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

dena said:


> How much salt can a SH take?
> If they are in Furnace, they are everywhere....or will be soon.


Correct - the upper bay will not ever be too salty for them unless drought conditions are present. A few years ago, when there was a lot of rain (2011?) they spread across the bay and upward to the Pax and places like the Rode river, etc. They will be in every upper-bay estuary within 2-3 years. The fish ladders of the major dams will help them up the Susky and other large rivers into other states. Fishermen will do the rest.


----------



## MisterBrown

I can tell you that the summer before last, there were two snakeheads below Rt. 29 in NW Branch. If you are going up NW Branch they were before you crossed over 29 -- not at the waterfall. But on the side of 29 before the waterfall.

There is a pool that gets very clear when there isn't a lot of rain. Crazy thing is, that pool holds largemouth and a thriving population of smallmouth bass and bluegill & small catfish. 

I never understood how the snakeheads could live in there and not eat up all the fish in that confined area.

Anyway, I am not sure if they are still there...but they could be.



Got 'em said:


> Hey Stinky,
> Do you have any idea how far these bad boys swim up the northwest branch? I heard that they may be found all the way up to Lake Artemesia?...
> 
> 
> Can anyone chime in?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

MisterBrown said:


> I can tell you that the summer before last, there were two snakeheads below Rt. 29 in NW Branch. If you are going up NW Branch they were before you crossed over 29 -- not at the waterfall. But on the side of 29 before the waterfall.
> 
> There is a pool that gets very clear when there isn't a lot of rain. Crazy thing is, that pool holds largemouth and a thriving population of smallmouth bass and bluegill & small catfish.
> 
> I never understood how the snakeheads could live in there and not eat up all the fish in that confined area.
> 
> Anyway, I am not sure if they are still there...but they could be.


Snakehead only eat a little - not a lot. They live with bass and such pretty well.


----------



## jigmeister

Stinky_Pete said:


> Snakehead only eat a little - not a lot. They live with bass and such pretty well.


They are eating machines ! 30 or so years ago I bought one from Beltway Aquarium in Greenbelt. I put it in a 30 gallon tank. It was only 3 or 4" long. I purchased 20 feeder guppies as well. Guess what ? It ate them all before you could blink an eye !. It had guppies hanging out of his mouth, was spitting them up and going back after them ! In a little over two years that fish had grown to almost two feet long and was bigger around then my arm. This was a red snakehead too, not the northern variety that is now resident to our waters. I had to keep getting bigger tanks just to keep him. I eventually sold him back to the aquarium store for over 3 times what I paid for him. I was keeping 6 minnow traps in various creeks just so I could sate his voracious appetite.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishinfo/fresh/snakehead.htm


----------



## CatchEmAll

jigmeister said:


> They are eating machines ! 30 or so years ago I bought one from Beltway Aquarium in Greenbelt. I put it in a 30 gallon tank. It was only 3 or 4" long. I purchased 20 feeder guppies as well. Guess what ? It ate them all before you could blink an eye !. It had guppies hanging out of his mouth, was spitting them up and going back after them ! In a little over two years that fish had grown to almost two feet long and was bigger around then my arm. This was a red snakehead too, not the northern variety that is now resident to our waters. I had to keep getting bigger tanks just to keep him. I eventually sold him back to the aquarium store for over 3 times what I paid for him. I was keeping 6 minnow traps in various creeks just so I could sate his voracious appetite.
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishinfo/fresh/snakehead.htm


You dont have to feed them that frequently. My grandfather bred and raised exotic fish for over 60 years. If you just feed them enough to survive comfortably they will grow slower and eat less. However, they will eat all day if given the opportunity.


----------



## whenican

3 or 4 yrs ago someone on the hiker/biker trail saw 2 snakeheads in the NW Branch in Adelphi. They called DNR and they came out and shocked them and removed them. I tried catching a big one in Indian Creek 2 summers ago but it was v elusive. I know of several sh that have been caught in Indian Creek & the NE Branch including the monster that was caught in Greenbelt, just outside the Beltway. Did they mate before being caught and hatch their lil ones? I don't know. Last summer I saw a small one...maybe 12" long in the Paint Branch, just above where it merges w/the Indian Creek. The sh are more numerous down in Bladensburg and points south.


----------



## quikdrive

I hadn't heard about the monster caught in greenbelt. You said it was outside the beltway...was it caught in Indian creek by the USDA or off of the greenbelt spillway? Also does anyone know if the greenbelt spillway flows directly to Indian creek by cherrywood or does it flow south through Greenbelt state park then join up with paintbranch by the ice skating ring?


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

i want 1 for me fish tank


----------



## dena

I want a couple for my pool....
Catch, and release over, and over.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Went yesterday for a couple of hours, saw a huge sh surface to gulp some air - hooked and fought him for a few minutes till he threw the hook. Big fellow.....must have been over 30".

Two others were caught off the pier with another breaking the line.


----------



## jaymal

Pete, hmu. Left my number n ur nbx


----------



## whenican

I saw a nice snakehead on a stringer after it was caught from the Bladensburg Waterfront Park's Fishing Pier
Perhaps FishingKid could chime in...did you catch it, FishingKid?...I didn't get to chat w/you
as you were leaving as I was getting there. Whomever caught it gave it to another angler who was going to cook it up tonight. 2 peeps also were ticketed for not having a MD Coastal & Bay Sport License, ie, the tidal license that most people also call the saltwater license. This is tidal water here, folks. A DC license is no good but a VA tidal license is good here. Plus, us Marylanders w/the Coastal & Bay Sport License can fish in VA tidal waters with it! Tight lines!!


----------



## FishingKid

whenican said:


> I saw a nice snakehead on a stringer after it was caught from the Bladensburg Waterfront Park's Fishing Pier
> Perhaps FishingKid could chime in...did you catch it, FishingKid?...I didn't get to chat w/you
> as you were leaving as I was getting there. Whomever caught it gave it to another angler who was going to cook it up tonight. 2 peeps also were ticketed for not having a MD Coastal & Bay Sport License, ie, the tidal license that most people also call the saltwater license. This is tidal water here, folks. A DC license is no good but a VA tidal license is good here. Plus, us Marylanders w/the Coastal & Bay Sport License can fish in VA tidal waters with it! Tight lines!!


God I Wish It Was Me. A Spanish Guy I Normally See Everytime Im There Caught It. Not Much Size About 20". I Had A Small Disagreement With A Guy There Saying His Freshwater License Was Good For Here And I Tried To Explain To Him That The He Needed A Freshwater License For Fishing Pass The Second Bridge


----------



## whenican

Actually, the dividing line between tidal/non-tidal waters for the Anacostia River is route 1 (actually on the NW Branch)and alternate route 1 (actually on the NE Branch), which is a half-mile north of the fishing pier....it's a few more bridges (if you count the footbridges and train bridge) upriver from the bridge where you are thinking but you are correct informing the guy that he had the wrong license for the pier. Thus, the entire Anacostia River is tidal water, requiring the Coastal & Bay Sport, within Maryland's borders.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Went down to the park near RFK - say about 10-20 BIG SH. Landed this one without a net from the pier about 10' up.....tricky!

He was a hair short of 32".


----------



## Stinky_Pete

DAMN IT!!!! Stupid library computer!!!! GRRRRR!

Here's a cool link, though - enjoy. 

http://www.wtop.com/1338/3343247/Effect-of-snakeheads-on-fish-in-Potomac


----------



## zam

Nice fish! I was just reading that the new world record snakehead may have been caught


----------



## Stinky_Pete

zam said:


> Nice fish! I was just reading that the new world record snakehead may have been caught


June 05, 2013
*Potential World Record Snakehead Caught in Virginia*










On Monday we told you about the Marine Corps’ plan to conquer the invasive snakehead population around Quantico, Va., by hosting a 24-hour long snakehead tournament come June 7. Now comes word that the Old Dominion state has produced what could be the world record snakehead. 

Caleb Newton fought a 17-pound, 6-ounce snakehead from the Potomac River tributary near Ashland. He landed the fish into his boat Saturday using 15-pound test line and a light rod. The current International Game Fish Association world record snakehead is a Godzilla-sized 17-pound, 4-ounce beast caught in Japan in 2004. 

Newton, 27, told the Free Lance-Star that the fish was so large it barely fit into his ice chest. He should know within two months if his Frankenfish is named the new world record.

With whales like this being pulled out of Virginia, it will be interesting to see what the Marines catch this weekend.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

There! Finally. LOL!


----------



## Irie_Angler

Nice work Pete! 

I might might head over there Sunday morning. What kind of lure were you using?


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Irie_Angler said:


> Nice work Pete!
> 
> I might might head over there Sunday morning. What kind of lure were you using?


Swim chad - chartrouse. 

Make sure that you pick up your DC licence! Cheverly Sports has them. 

Also, park on the street! The cars on the lot are employees of the circus.


----------



## whenican

It's actually free to fish in DC 6/1-6/9, then you have to get a fishing license. Nice fish, Pete!


----------

